# Caprice Conversion. Classic to LS Brougham. HELP!!! ANSWERS NEEDED!!!



## 87chevycuhz (Apr 8, 2013)

I have an 87 Classic Caprice I'm working on. I really like the LS Brougham look and I was wondering if it is possible to convert a classic into a LS Brougham. I looked at all the trimmings and the vinyl work and it looks like I can, but I'm not definitely sure. Is there anything I should know? Is it even possible to convert it? I've read somewhere that the LS Brougham body in the rear by the window goes inward while the classic is flat, and I've read that they both have the same body so it's possible.

Is it just the trimming and vinyl, plus the additional opera lights that makes an LS unique to a classic? 
How would I go about changing the small door window(the part with the vinyl)? or do I have to replace my door with a LS door.


----------



## 87chevycuhz (Apr 8, 2013)

Would I have to do some modding? Cut the top vinyl into a 1/4th, add the small window vinyl or replace with LS model window, add or replace for opera lights? Let me know, thanks.








Would I have to get those parts from a LS model? Could I have a shop do it or myself?


----------



## capriceman100 (May 1, 2009)

Basically its just a matter of getting the back doors because of the vinyl around it but I'm sure it comes off.


----------



## capriceman100 (May 1, 2009)

The vinyl around the window screws on and off


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I had an 88 ls. The back window is a few inches farther back at the top so its more straight up n down. When I parted the car out the window came off as one piece with the entire top and I sold it as an ls conversion. Also with the rear window side trims, opera lights, front fender lights n trim, and euro header panel. It's all bolt on parts except you'll end up needing the top redone after you put the longer shell on.


----------



## Kavaseon Scott (Sep 9, 2019)

87chevycuhz said:


> I have an 87 Classic Caprice I'm working on. I really like the LS Brougham look and I was wondering if it is possible to convert a classic into a LS Brougham. I looked at all the trimmings and the vinyl work and it looks like I can, but I'm not definitely sure. Is there anything I should know? Is it even possible to convert it? I've read somewhere that the LS Brougham body in the rear by the window goes inward while the classic is flat, and I've read that they both have the same body so it's possible.
> 
> Is it just the trimming and vinyl, plus the additional opera lights that makes an LS unique to a classic?
> How would I go about changing the small door window(the part with the vinyl)? or do I have to replace my door with a LS door.


What top fits the 91 chevy caprice


----------

